
Displaced Florida Disney Worker Details Humiliation of Training Replacements - x5n1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSyRMtT0-sM
======
Avitas
[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/03/01/disney-
worker...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2016/03/01/disney-workers-
forced-to-train-their-foreign-replacements.htm.html)

